# vestibular syndrome



## soyeah (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm thinking Piper may have Vestibular Syndrome since her symptoms seemed to progress so quickly. And she seems to be getting a bit better each day.
She has been vomiting, but only about 15minutes after her baytril. I was told to ask about using carefate(sp?) to help the baytril settle in her stomach, but the vet is wanting to try steroids.
I've not heard much about steroids except for some posts on here almost as a last resort. I did, however, read the article the HWS wrote in 2004 and Knarla Pog made it through two bouts of VS and used steroids.
I'm just really anxious about using them, and my vet isn't that familiar with hedgehogs and steriods.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Piper.


----------



## soyeah (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks 

edit* Just went to give her some fluids and noticed that, after missing two doses of baytril (per orders), her head tilt is back as it was before baytril. :/ I called to let them know.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

An ear infection can also cause a head tilt. If she does have an ear infection, going off the baytril could make it come back which is why the head tilt is back. When you give her the baytril, do you also syringe her some food with it? The taste of baytril can make them vomit but usually sooner than 15 minutes. 

Vestibular syndrome often causes vomiting because they are dizzy with it. After she gets the baytril does she run around because if this is vestibular sydrome, that could be why she is vomiting.


----------



## soyeah (Aug 7, 2009)

When Dr. Hembree examined her ears, he found no blockage. We just tried the antibiotics cause, well, it couldn't hurt. He said, though, that it is possible that she could have a middle-ear infection...

She was probably trying to make her bed, when she threw up. Her sleep area is about 3sq ft and she always walks around and digs up a spot to sleep. The second time she was practically laying on it, so I'm pretty sure that's what she was doing.
I _know_ that she is having trouble standing to eat, but when I bring it to her and let her just sit there she's great. I'm having a harder time getting her to drink, though.

Nancy, do you have any insight on her pupils being two different sizes? I wonder if she may be losing sight in the one opposite the tilt direction. Even when I hold a mealie out for her, it takes her a few seconds to find it. Like her depth perception is off.

I'm supposed to get the Prednisone around 4pm today. Can you take that with Baytril? I left them a message about the head tilt coming back, and I imagine we'll talk about it at four. I really think the antibiotic was doing more good than harm, but I don't want her getting dehydrated...

I just really don't want to miss a step with this. 

Thanks.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Is the different sized pupils something new? or did it start when the head tilt, etc started? Usually unequal pupil size is a sign of brain injury, stroke, something neurological.


----------



## soyeah (Aug 7, 2009)

nikki said:


> Is the different sized pupils something new? or did it start when the head tilt, etc started? Usually unequal pupil size is a sign of brain injury, stroke, something neurological.


As far as I know, it's new. I imagine that's something the vet would check for during each visit? He's never mentioned it before. 
They nixed the steriods and decided to put her on a nausea medicine, Metoclopramide. She still loves to eat. I giver her baby food and mashed up kibble/mealies/cricket. Her stool is taking shape, too.
The only other thing is that, this morning (8:30, yuk!) when I got her out for the Metoclopramide, she was having lots of trouble walking. 
BUT! She _ran on her wheel_ last night!! So, I imagine she was very tired this morning (although she fought like a beast against the syringe! lol)

Have a great Thanksgiving, today! Piper shall eat gerber turkey! 
Thanks so much for replying! It really helps to talk through this with people who know, ya know?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Did your vet have any ideas about the unequal pupils? I'm glad to hear that she's running on her wheel. I hope the new meds help


----------



## soyeah (Aug 7, 2009)

nikki said:


> Did your vet have any ideas about the unequal pupils? I'm glad to hear that she's running on her wheel. I hope the new meds help


Thanks, Nikki. 
He really didn't say anything else about it. Just made a comment that they weren't equal. :? 
She seems to be doing pretty good. I've still been giving her the baytril, even though the vet says it doesn't matter. I'm almost solid that the antibiotics are helping her, though.

I watched her on her wheel for about 10seconds tonight and she did fall off (of course she runs with her weak side on the outside :roll: ). We stacked up some blankets and she just kinda rolled onto them and was like, "well..um, okay.." and got back on. lol I think I'm going to bring the blankies all the way around, just in case she gets some moment and really rolls.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Hope your little girl feels better and enjoyed her turkey baby food today


----------



## soyeah (Aug 7, 2009)

Hedgieonboard said:


> Hope your little girl feels better and enjoyed her turkey baby food today


Thanks! She loved it! Turkey with mashed up crickets and mealies. Yum! :lol:


----------

